# Looking for Great Pyrenees



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My neighbor lost one of her GP's this past Monday  She is looking for a pup right away because the other GP is so lonely. Anyone know of GP's puppies for sale available now?
Thanks!!


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a woman in Michigan with a litter (I know this because I'm buying one) that will be ready the 14th of January. Raised with Goats (mom and dad both guard on the property) She will ship
http://rebelwoodsfarm.com/

Another lady has AWESOME dogs as well, not sure what exactly she has available but I do know she has a 2-1/2 year old male for sure. I know she ships puppies, not sure about adults. She's in Kansas

http://bar6diamondranch.com/


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

There are a few listed here, not sure if any are close enough to you. 
http://edgefieldsheep.com/bb/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=572ddda0d4a79150a42f34fe41fc6b57


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Wish I could help but my New Year's Eve litter was sold out before born.


----------

